# Car models per nation



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi everybody, ever since I came here to Germany I noticed that the vast majority of cars the Germans drive are Audi-BMW-Mercedes-VW. German cars. By eye I would say 90% of German registered cars belong to one of these vendors. Fiat is only present with 500s and very few Puntos (almost always elaborated), and some brands are virtually non-existent, like Citroen, Renault, Lancia and the Japanese ones. On the other side, for instance, virtually 100% of French registered cars I encountered are Peugeot-Citroen-Renault.

How is the situation in your country/ies?


----------



## ryjek (Mar 27, 2003)

In Poland it will be Skoda, Ford, Toyota, Opel and VW... and then all the rest.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

As the Netherlands has no domestic major car brands, you can see just about any brand here. German, French and Japanese models are most popular. People are often chauvinistic when it comes to buying a car. A German would likely buy a German car, a Frenchman would buy a French car, and an American would buy an American gas guzzler.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> As the Netherlands has no domestic major car brands, you can see just about any brand here. German, French and Japanese models are most popular. People are often chauvinistic when it comes to buying a car. A German would likely buy a German car, a Frenchman would buy a French car, and an American would buy an American gas guzzler.


...on the other hand, there's a certain snob appeal here to certain imports, particularly German and British (Jaguar... are the British doing anything else these days?) And Japanese cars have a good reputation for reliability. Peugeot and Renault aren't available here at all, far as I know. I'll try to make a rough count on my way to work (driving, because I have to go pick up a package at lunchtime. With an ADAC road atlas among other things, from a travel bookstore in Groningen I found on line.  )


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Penn's Woods said:


> Peugeot and Renault aren't available here at all, far as I know. I'll try to make a rough count on my way to work (driving, because I have to go pick up a package at lunchtime. With an ADAC road atlas among other things, from a travel bookstore in Groningen I found on line.  )


Peugeot, Citroën and Renault left the American market in the 1980's. As far as I know Peugeot was considered the most successful French brand on the American market. 

That bookstore, was it called "de zwerver"?


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Peugeots are illegal in the US even for private import. They don't make it through the American safety control.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Peugeot, Citroën and Renault left the American market in the 1980's. As far as I know Peugeot was considered the most successful French brand on the American market.
> 
> That bookstore, was it called "de zwerver"?


I think it was the Renault 5 at that time, often reffered to by Americans as 'Le Car'.


----------



## KiwiRob (Aug 2, 2009)

^^It's not that they don't make it through the US safety controls, the European ones are just as stringent, it's just that since the French brands don't have any presence in the US market they don't federalise their cars, it's nigly little things like indicator repeators on the front wings, orange colored indicator lens, US specific airbags......


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The main problem is that American emissions standards are extremely strict for diesel passenger cars. I assume that's why few European cars apart from the upper class BMW / Mercedes are sold in the United States. In Europe, some countries have a diesel share of 60 - 80%, though this is less than 5 % in the U.S. (hence gas guzzlers. Diesel engines are much more efficient but they emit more NOx and far less CO2 than gasoline cars).


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

^^ that's probably down to american auto makers lobbying. i mean the strict rules


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Peugeot, Citroën and Renault left the American market in the 1980's. As far as I know Peugeot was considered the most successful French brand on the American market.
> 
> That bookstore, was it called "de zwerver"?


De Zwerver indeed.

I couldn't keep an exact count while driving, of course, but a solid majority of the cars I saw were Japanese, lots of German, some American and two Swedish (a Saab and a Volvo). I didn't think there'd be so many Japanese cars and so few American ones. But of course many of the cars from imported brands are actually made in North America.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

Road_UK said:


> I think it was the Renault 5 at that time, often reffered to by Americans as 'Le Car'.


I remember Le Car! It wasn't just referred to as such by Americans, though, but actually labeled ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Renault5-Le_Car.jpg ) and advertised ( http://www.adclassix.com/images/78renaultlecar1.jpg ) thus.


----------



## Zanovijetalo (Jan 4, 2007)

First 6 months of 2011 in Croatia (no domestic car production)

1. VW 
2. Opel
3. Renault


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Netherlands:

Cars sold since 1983.


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

Finland: Passenger cars by make:

http://194.157.221.15/markkinointijarjestelma/taulujulkaisu/92_taulu_katso_uusi.asp?tjid=542&kieli=

(Interesting. 14 Goggomobils still alive in the vehicle register.)

Passenger cars per model (top 200):

http://194.157.221.15/markkinointijarjestelma/taulujulkaisu/92_taulu_katso_uusi.asp?tjid=543&kieli=


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Wasn't Goggomobil just the model name? It should read "Glas", which is the brand that produced it.


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Netherlands:
> 
> Cars sold since 1983.


GMC USA and Ford USA? I'm guessing that P/U and vans imported from the US and/or Canada. I noticed a lot of Dodge Ram P/U trucks as well when I was looking at the Dutch highway system.

Vehicle makes in Canada:
Ford
Chevy/GMC
Dodge/Chrysler
Toyota
Suzuki
Honda
Hyundai (86 Hyundai Stellar FTW :banana
Mercedes
BMW
Land Rover (Though not the European bodystyle. hno: Apparently it's to do with safety and emissions.)
Subaru
Smart (Diesel engine no longer available)
Kia
Mazda
Volvo
Jaguar
Porsche

I'm sure there's more, but the coffee has yet to kick in.


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

g.spinoza said:


> Wasn't Goggomobil just the model name? It should read "Glas", which is the brand that produced it.


Those tiny funny cars were sold in Finland under a brand name Goggomobil. That is why the register entry is correct. Only the later models of Glas were sold under that name.


----------



## Belgrader (Feb 1, 2010)

In Serbia Zastava was the most popular car, and in recent years Fiat is again starting the production of their cars so that popularises Fiat, especially because during the crisis govt was giving some subvenctions for Fiat. Most popular cars are: VW, Fiat, Dacia, Opel, Citroen, Toyota and others.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

In Portugal and the UK its quite a mix. The UK has more Fords and Vauxhalls than Portugal


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

France is so boring. I'm sick of those 307s next to 307s. And they don't like cars from upper middle class on.
I appreciate Germans. Ok, they buy domestic cars, but at least they are good.

Slovenia is very mixed. Renault and VW are the leading brands. Here is the table for 2010:
http://www.avtodirekt.si/tricks/n/Slovenski_avtomobilski_trg_v_letu_2010

Renault clio is very common due to its production in Novo mesto.


----------



## Durin (Oct 15, 2010)

In Sweden, quite possibly almost a third of the cars around are Volvos and Saabs. Others are Toyota, VW and Ford. Audi and Opel are fairly common as well.

In Ireland, I think Toyota, Ford and VW must be the most common makes. Followed by Mercedes and Peugeot.


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

Best selling car models in Spain 2010, I'd say it's quite varied :dunno::

1.- Renault Mégane
2.- Seat Ibiza
3.- Citroën C4
4.- Nissan Qashqai
5.- Peugeot 207
6.- Volkswagen Golf
7.- Seat León
8.- Ford Fiesta
9.- Opel Astra
10.- Peugeot 308
11.- Opel Corsa
12.- Ford Focus
13.- Citroën C3
14.- Volkswagen Polo
15.- Renault Clio
16.- Volkswagen Passat
17.- Seat Altea
18.- Audi A3
19.- Hyundai i30
20.- Opel Insignia

http://www.motorafondo.net/ventas-de-coches-en-espana-durante-2010/


----------



## KiwiRob (Aug 2, 2009)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The main problem is that American emissions standards are extremely strict for diesel passenger cars. I assume that's why few European cars apart from the upper class BMW / Mercedes are sold in the United States. In Europe, some countries have a diesel share of 60 - 80%, though this is less than 5 % in the U.S. (hence gas guzzlers. Diesel engines are much more efficient but they emit more NOx and far less CO2 than gasoline cars).


A fair number of European cars are sold in the US. Audi, BMW, Mercedes,VW, Jaguar, Volvo, Porsche, Aston Martin, Ferrari, Lamboghini, Rolls Royce, Bentley, plus some mass market cars which were designed in Europe and are now built/imported to the US like the Opel Insignia, Astra, Ford Fiesta, Focus 3.


----------



## Trilesy (Dec 26, 2007)

Just by observing cars on the road I can tell that Toyota, Honda, Nissan, Chevrolet, Ford, Chrysler/Dodge/Jeep, Hyundai/Kia comprise over 90% of all cars in the U.S.

BMW is probably the most popular of all imports (excluding Japanese/Korean of course). Then VW, Audi, Volvo, Mercedes, Jaguar.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Durin said:


> In Sweden, quite possibly almost a third of the cars around are Volvos and Saabs. Others are Toyota, VW and Ford. Audi and Opel are fairly common as well.
> 
> In Ireland, I think Toyota, Ford and VW must be the most common makes. Followed by Mercedes and Peugeot.


I also see an exceptional amount of American made cars on the roads in Sweden.


----------



## slickman (Jun 14, 2006)

And this are the results of the portuguese voting refering this year: 

Renault
Volkswagen
Peugeot
Opel
Ford
Seat
Citroën
Fiat
BMW
Nissan
Mercedes
Audi 
Toyota
Hyundai
Volvo
Skoda
Chevrolet
Mitsubishi
Kia
Smart
Dacia
Alfa Romeo
Honda
MINI
Mazda
Suzuki
Lancia
Porsche
Lexus
Saab
Dodge
Land Rover
Jaguar
Aston Martin
Chrysler
Ferrari
Bentley
Subaru
Lamborghini
Maserati
Lotus
Maybach
Daihatsu
Ssang Yong


----------



## Shifty2k5 (Jun 17, 2010)

Road_UK said:


> I also see an exceptional amount of American made cars on the roads in Sweden.


American cars are very common in Sweden compared to mainland Europe, and if you visit some of the northern regions (basically Norrland) you will sometimes see as many Tahoes, Rams, GMC etc as "regular" europeans cars like BMW, Mercedes, japanese makes etc.

But no matter where in Sweden you go, most cars you see will be Volvo, Volvo, Volvo, Volvo, a few Saabs and then another Volvo.

Here's a list of new registrations in Sweden from January - July 2011 (2010)

1. Volvo V70, 12 100 (14 940)
2. Volkswagen Passat, 7 952 (7 563)
3. Volkswagen Golf, 7 503 (7 003)
4. Volvo V60, 6 001 (0)
5. Volvo V50, 5 800 (6 304)
6. Volvo XC60, 4 161 (3 034)
7. Kia Cee’d, 3 951 (4 629)
8. Audi A4, 3 726 (4 162)
9. BMW 5-Serie, 3 366 (1 980)
10. Renault Megane, 3 358 (3 619)

11. Ford Focus, 3 123 (3 547)
12. Skoda Fabia, 2 903 (2 073)
13. BMW 3-Serie, 2 825 (2 816)
14. Renault Clio, 2 666 (3 100)
15. Skoda Octavia, 2 633 (2 384)
16. Saab 9-3, 2 557 (2 717)
17. Mercedes C-klass, 2 487 (1 712)
18. Nissan Qashqai, 2 412 (2 173)
19. Volkswagen Polo, 2 312 (2 331)
20. Toyota Auris, 2 261 (1 718)


----------



## Rapter (Nov 5, 2010)

In Lithuania most common ones would be Audi, BMW and Volkswagen 

In Ireland I'd say Toyota, Honda, BMW are most popular...


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Rapter said:


> In Lithuania most common ones would be Audi, BMW and Volkswagen
> 
> In Ireland I'd say Toyota, Honda, BMW are most popular...


Done up Audi's and BMW's, right? Old or accident repairs from abroad getting a make-over. That's what Lithuanians and Poles are known for, as well as some other Eastern European nations. People there can't afford brandnew Audi's and BMW's unless they're either very wealthy or mafia. In Lithuania they don't even bother replacing the French or UK numberplates on repairs, and locals continue driving them prentending to be John Smith and Francoise la Vie en Rose.


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

MattiG said:


> Finland: Passenger cars by make:
> 
> http://194.157.221.15/markkinointijarjestelma/taulujulkaisu/92_taulu_katso_uusi.asp?tjid=542&kieli=


In this document, I can see the number of Trabants increasing: From 126 vehicles in 2009 to 131 ones in 2010.










In the earlier days, a story told that 20 persons died in East Berlin in a collision of two Trabants. Both of the drivers died in the cars. In addition, 18 pedestrians were killed by the fragments.


----------



## Durin (Oct 15, 2010)

Road_UK said:


> Done up Audi's and BMW's, right? Old or accident repairs from abroad getting a make-over. That's what Lithuanians and Poles are known for, as well as some other Eastern European nations. People there can't afford brandnew Audi's and BMW's unless they're either very wealthy or mafia.


I think the above is a common misconception. Last time I was in the Baltics (Riga '09), I was amazed that this time I didn't get to see a single Soviet era car. But mainly that most cars were generally newer than in Sweden. When it comes to financing ownership of new cars - I can't speak for Poland here - I think leasing agreements played a major role: the bank legally owns your car until you've paid it off. Tallinn and Riga used to be littered with billboards with 'liising' ads on them

In fact, large parts of the economy was based on this and it was a major factor in the severity of the Latvian financial crisis, almost bringing the big four Swedish and Danish banks (SEB, Swedbank, Nordea, Danske/Sampo) down in the fall, as they were the major players and had taken extreme risks. Risks they would never dare take in their home markets.

As for American made cars in Sweden, I really have to start looking out for them, because I rarely see any. At least here down south. hno:

@ Road UK - out of curiosity; what routes are you normally driving when over here?


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

g.spinoza said:


> Hi everybody, ever since I came here to Germany I noticed that the vast majority of cars the Germans drive are Audi-BMW-Mercedes-VW. German cars. By eye I would say 90% of German registered cars belong to one of these vendors. Fiat is only present with 500s and very few Puntos (almost always elaborated), and some brands are virtually non-existent, like Citroen, Renault, Lancia and the Japanese ones. On the other side, for instance, virtually 100% of French registered cars I encountered are Peugeot-Citroen-Renault.
> 
> How is the situation in your country/ies?


No sight of Renaults in Germany?


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

All over. Doing my deliveries in a van, most of the times I deliver in Stockholm, Sodertalje, Skovde, Kristinehamm and Gothenburg. Always start in Helsingborg and mainly use E4 or E20. Went to Mo i Rana once via Stockholm, Sundsvall and Storuman. Also go to Finland a lot via Stockholm Helsinki. One time I missed the ferry and due to a deadline I had to keep I ended up driving round the Gulf of Bothnia.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

LtBk said:


> No sight of Renaults in Germany?


There are some, but certainly not as common as in other neighboring countries, where the car stock is more diverse, though Škoda is dominating the Czech Republic. Renault cars are simply one of the least reliable cars, but they are also cheap, so people apparently prefer a cheaper purchase over more expensive maintenance. 

I drive a Renault too (Kangoo commercial van), but I don't think I would buy a Renault (or Citroën) passenger car. Commercial vans are sturdy and reliable, less electronics that break down before you even touch it. The last 24.000 kilometers I had less than € 50 in maintenance (just balancing the wheels).


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

I sure have seen very few Renault German-plated cars. The most represented French car in Germany is surely Peugeot, although there aren't many of them, also.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Renault has some nice cars IMO. How reliable is it?


----------



## makaveli6 (Aug 25, 2009)

Most popular in Latvia would be Volkswagen, Toyota, Renault, Subaru, Mitsubishi, Lada, Mercedes, Skoda, BMW and Hyundai.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

LtBk said:


> Renault has some nice cars IMO. How reliable is it?


Few cars have significant mechanical problems nowadays, unless it's a factory error, and then they are usually recalled. However, Renault, and French cars in general, tend to have above average problems with the electrical components. Nowadays they don't fix that, but just insert a whole new unit, the cost of which is easily more than € 500,-. 

That said, I am amazed by how often Americans change their motor oil. I change it every 20.000 - 25.000 kilometers but I've read about people who change it every 2,000 - 3,000 miles. I'd hate to put € 50 worth of oil in my car every month.


----------



## Durin (Oct 15, 2010)

Impressive. The route Stockhom-Helsinki via Tornio is only a small detour of some 1800 km's!

You must have travelled on more km's of road in this country than I ever will.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Few cars have significant mechanical problems nowadays, unless it's a factory error, and then they are usually recalled. However, Renault, and French cars in general, tend to have above average problems with the electrical components. Nowadays they don't fix that, but just insert a whole new unit, the cost of which is easily more than € 500,-.
> 
> That said, I am amazed by how often Americans change their motor oil. I change it every 20.000 - 25.000 kilometers but I've read about people who change it every 2,000 - 3,000 miles. I'd hate to put € 50 worth of oil in my car every month.


In other words, about average in problems. Lot of people still believe in changing oil every 3,000 miles crap.


----------



## Uppsala (Feb 26, 2010)

In Sweden, many Volvo and Saab, of course. But otherwise, Mercedes, BMW, VW, Audi, Opel, Skoda, Citroen, Toyota, Peugeot, Fiat.


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

Road_UK said:


> One time I missed the ferry and due to a deadline I had to keep I ended up driving round the Gulf of Bothnia.


What was your destination? Driving from Stockholm to Helsinki via Tornio adds 1600 extra kilometres. There is a ferry departure every 12 hours and usually there is free space. Therefore, the delay from missing the ferry seldom is more than 12 hours.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

My boss booked me on the 17:00 Silja Line from Stockholm to Helsinki, which I normally take, and in this case missed. I did phone up for a later departure to Turku, which was fully booked. Kappelskar: fully booked. My boss checked on Viking Line departures: fully booked. I know there are some other departures further north, but my office was closed, too much messing about and I'm not paying for a different crossing. I've got my fuel cards, so I just drove round. Remember, this was on a weekend in the high summer season. Going back I did make that ferry, and got compensated in gift vouchers to spend in onboard shops for not using the inbound ferry. My destination was Salo.


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

Road_UK said:


> My boss booked me on the 17:00 Silja Line from Stockholm to Helsinki, which I normally take, and in this case missed. I did phone up for a later departure to Turku, which was fully booked. Kappelskar: fully booked. My boss checked on Viking Line departures: fully booked. I know there are some other departures further north, but my office was closed, too much messing about and I'm not paying for a different crossing. I've got my fuel cards, so I just drove round. Remember, this was on a weekend in the high summer season. Going back I did make that ferry, and got compensated in gift vouchers to spend in onboard shops for not using the inbound ferry. My destination was Salo.


Ok.

Quite often there is space available even if the ferries are fully booked, due to cancellations. I have seen cases where 20-30 cars have been waiting on the stand-by lane and finally boarding the ferry. Of course, you cannot trust that to happen.


----------



## Angelos (Dec 20, 2006)

Greece july 2011 (in brackets its the sale of the period of january-july)


ΙΟΥΛΙΟΣ 2011

ΤΑ 50 ΠΡΩΤΑΜΟΝΤΕΛΑ

1. Opel Corsa 547 (3.767)

2. Nissan Micra 418 (2.189)

3. Hyundai i20 413 (1.234)

4. Toyota Yaris 413 (2.827)

5. VW Polo 395 (2.710)

6. Ford Fiesta 378 (2.365)

7. Opel Astra 377 (2.171)

8. Fiat Panda 293 (2.081)

9. Toyota Auris 284 (1.882)

10. Skoda Octavia 271 (1.494)

11. VW Golf 262 (1.353)

12. Hyundai i10 259 (1.318)

13. Mercedes A-Class 236 (566)

14. Toyota Aygo 203 (1.158)

15. Peugeot 107 188 (946)

16. Skoda Fabia 150 (987)

17. Nissan Qashqai 145 (826)

18. Fiat Grande Punto 143 (789)

19. Smart Fortwo 138 (996)

20. Fiat 500 133 (903)

21. Chevrolet Spark 132 (1.050)

22. Alfa Romeo Giulietta 130 (649)

23. Suzuki Swift 125 (837)

24. Seat Ibiza 125 (1.377)

25. Citroen C3 122 (938)

26. Kia Picanto 108 (462)

27. Opel Insignia 106 (819)

28. VW Tiguan 101 (690)

29. Seat Leon 96 (734)

30. VW Passat 94 (542)

31. Skoda Yeti 92 (528)

32. Toyota Avensis 91 (505)

33. Ford Ka 85 (374)

34. Peugeot 207 84 (669)

35. Mitsubishi ASX 84 (689)

36. Kia Ceed 83 (665)

37. Alfa Romeo MiTo 80 (458)

38. Dacia Duster 76 (378)

39. BMW X1 73 (312)

40. Audi A3 68 (449)

41. Nissan Juke 66 (653)

42. Ford Focus 64 (1.029)

43. Opel Meriva 61 (391)

44. Audi A4 60 (287)

45. Suzuki Alto 59 (358)

46. Renault Clio 56 (398)

47. Audi A1 55 (479)

48. Mercedes C-Class 55 (344)

49. Peugeot 308 55 (248)

50. Mini 3d & Clubman 52 (356)


----------



## rohjoe (Jun 11, 2005)

Toyota, Holden (GM) and Ford manufacture cars in Australia so that influences the mix, although only four vehicles
in the top ten are made here, Commodore, Falcon, Cruze and Camry.

Top 10 by model, 2010:

1.Holden Commodore – 45,956
2.Toyota Corolla – 41,632
3.Toyota HiLux – 39,896
4.Mazda3 – 39,003
5.Hyundai i30 – 29,772
6.Ford Falcon – 29,516
7.Holden Cruze – 28,334
8.Toyota Camry – 25,014
9.Mitsubishi Lancer – 23,076
10.Hyundai Getz – 21,547

Top 10 sales by brand:

1.Toyota – 214,718
2.Holden – 132,923
3.Ford – 95,284
4.Mazda – 84,777
5.Hyundai – 80,038
6.Nissan – 62,676
7.Mitsubishi – 62,496
8.Honda – 40,375
9.Subaru – 40,025
10.Volkswagen – 38,016


----------



## Suissetralia (Oct 13, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Renault cars are simply one of the least reliable cars, but they are also cheap


My last family purchased car is a Peugeot, and it hasn't had a single problem, same with the previous Nissan car, whereas the previous Opel and Ford we owned were both full of problems, specially the Ford...


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Few cars have significant mechanical problems nowadays, unless it's a factory error, and then they are usually recalled. However, Renault, and French cars in general, tend to have above average problems with the electrical components. Nowadays they don't fix that, but just insert a whole new unit, the cost of which is easily more than € 500,-.
> 
> That said, I am amazed by how often Americans change their motor oil. I change it every 20.000 - 25.000 kilometers but I've read about people who change it every 2,000 - 3,000 miles. I'd hate to put € 50 worth of oil in my car every month.


Lots of people recommend every 3,000 miles. (Including my mechanic, who once pointed to his own 20-odd-year-old car, which was a nice model although I forget what now, which he said he'd kept running for 300,000 by following such a policy. Of course, my mechanic would recommend every 3,000.) I'm skeptical, but what do I know? I've gone about 8,000 since my last oil change, am starting to feel guilty about it, and when I take it in will probably remove first the little reminder sticker they put in the windshield, so that they can't tell how long it's been.

Note to self: find out how long my brother - who's still driving a Jetta he bought in the late '90s, has had very little trouble with it, and is well past 300K, how often he changes his oil....


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Nearly no European would drive beyond 200,000 miles or 300.000 kilometers with their car, unless they don't have more than € 1000 to buy a newer car. If you drive 15.000 km per year it still takes 20 years to reach that. There are almost no 20+-year old cars on the roads nowadays.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

There are loads of 20 year old cars in Portugal


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nearly no European would drive beyond 200,000 miles or 300.000 kilometers with their car, unless they don't have more than € 1000 to buy a newer car. If you drive 15.000 km per year it still takes 20 years to reach that. There are almost no 20-year old cars on the roads nowadays.


Well, my mechanic's car was a vintage Mercedes or something, so he probably wants to keep it running. (And he specializes in imports and has a good reputation here so I'd guess he can afford a new car.)


----------



## kreden (Dec 17, 2009)

All the mechanics I know recommend changing oil every 15,000 km as a general rule, although my car's manual says every 25,000 km is good enough.


----------



## marobara (Sep 21, 2009)

Best selling cars in Poland in 2010 and number sold:

1. Skoda Octavia - 18 335
2. Skoda Fabia - 12 706
3. Opel Astra - 11 635
4. Ford Focus - 11 289
5. VW Golf - 9 488
6. Fiat Punto – 9 349
7. Toyota Yaris – 9 114
8. Nissan Qashqai – 7 323
9. Fiat Panda – 6 915
10. Hyundai i30 – 6 901
11. Kia cee’d – 6 284
12. VW Polo – 6 284
13. VW Passat – 6 001
14. Ford Mondeo – 5 941
15. Renault Megane – 5 902
16. Opel Insignia – 5 863
17. Opel Corsa – 5 768
18. Toyota Avensis – 4 920
19. Toyota Auris – 4 786
20. Citroen Berlingo – 4 709


----------



## Japinta (Jun 17, 2008)

Penn's Woods said:


> Note to self: find out how long my brother - who's still driving a Jetta he bought in the late '90s, has had very little trouble with it, and is well past 300K, how often he changes his oil....



My car has done 390 000 km and it is in perfect condition. I change oil according to car manual - every 15 000 kilometres.


----------



## BND (May 31, 2007)

This is the list from 2010 for Hungary:

1. Ford Focus 3395 
2. VW Golf/Golf Plus 3049
3. Skoda Octavia 2954
4. Opel Astra (H és I) 2430
5. Skoda Fabia 1749
6. VW Polo 1700
7. Nissan Qashqai 1620
8. Seat Ibiza 1250
9. Ford Fiesta 972
9. Ford Transit 972
11. Renault Mégane 928
12. Renault Fluence 913
13. Ford Mondeo 888
14. Suzuki Swift 866
15. Opel Insignia 796

As you see the market for new cars has collapsed, since it has become difficult to take a loan for cars. The police has received 500 Ford Focus last year, that's why it is leading the list. Though Suzuki Swift is made in Hungary, it has become so expensive that it has lost it's leading position it had before the crysis.


----------



## Trilesy (Dec 26, 2007)

Penn's Woods said:


> Lots of people recommend every 3,000 miles. (Including my mechanic, who once pointed to his own 20-odd-year-old car, which was a nice model although I forget what now, which he said he'd kept running for 300,000 by following such a policy. Of course, my mechanic would recommend every 3,000.) I'm skeptical, but what do I know? I've gone about 8,000 since my last oil change, am starting to feel guilty about it, and when I take it in will probably remove first the little reminder sticker they put in the windshield, so that they can't tell how long it's been.
> 
> Note to self: find out how long my brother - who's still driving a Jetta he bought in the late '90s, has had very little trouble with it, and is well past 300K, how often he changes his oil....


It mostly depends on what car you have. With the newer cars you don't have to change it very often. I change oil in my car every 6,000-7,000 miles (according to maintenance specs). It's an '06 model. But I do change oil every 3,000 miles on my old '95 Ford Escort just because that's what every oil change place would recommend.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> However, Renault, and French cars in general, tend to have above average problems with the electrical components. Nowadays they don't fix that, but just insert a whole new unit, the cost of which is easily more than € 500,-.


Only problems I had with my Peugeot are electrical indeed. Blew too many lights (both reverse gear lamps and both front lamps) and also the windshield washing device broke. Fortunately I could change my lamps on my own, and regarding the windshield washing device, it was only a fuse and my garage replaced it at no cost.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Have we moved yet, G?


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes, I'm in my new home in Brescia. Suffered minor thermal and cultural shocks, but I think I can recover. Little sad also, but living in Munich was a wonderful experience and I'll treasure that.


----------



## Peines (Aug 13, 2011)

SPAIN AUGUST 2011 (top 20)


Ford Focus: 1.993 u
Renault Mégane: 1.697 u
Seat León: 1.660 u
Seat Ibiza: 1.497 u
Volkswagen Golf: 1.397 u
Peugeot 207: 1.383 u
Nissan Qashqai: 1.276 u
Citroën C4: 1.123 u
Ford Fiesta: 1.103 u
Citroën C3: 1.097 u
Peugeot 308: 940 u
Opel Astra: 922 u
Volkswagen Polo: 861 u
Hyundai i30: 855 u
Opel Corsa: 784 u
Toyota Yaris: 783 u
Toyota Auris: 734 u
Volkswagen Passat: 733 u
Mercedes Clase C: 715 u
Opel Insignia: 705 u


----------



## Euroboyy (Oct 24, 2008)

Poland, january - august 2011:

Skoda Octavia 10 300
Opel Astra 7 600
Skoda Fabia 7 000
Ford Focus 6 200
Toyota Yaris 
Nissan Qashqai
Fiat Punto
Fiat Panda


----------



## Bobek_Azbest (May 12, 2008)

Czech rep., 1-8/2011, brands with market share 1%+


```
1  Škoda          34212  27.92%
 2  Ford           10795   8.81%
 3  Volkswagen     10749   8.77%
 4  Renault         9103   7.43%
 5  Hyundai         7682   6.27%
 6  Peugeot         6073   4.96%
 7  Kia             5570   4.55%
 8  Citroen         4739   3.87%
 9  Opel            3354   2.74%
10  Dacia           3051   2.49%
11  Toyota          2788   2.28%
12  Mercedes-Benz   2520   2.06%
13  Fiat            2516   2.05%
14  Audi            2507   2.05%
15  BMW             2343   1.91%
16  Seat            2202   1.80%
17  Chevrolet       1993   1.63%
18  Suzuki          1907   1.56%
19  Nissan          1287   1.05%
20  Mitsubishi      1222   1.00%
```


----------

